# An independent and self-motivated CPC-A with accurate and efficient coding skills



## kimheaton07 (Oct 31, 2017)

15+ years of experience coordinating projects, administrative duties and processing large volumes of data in diverse office environments. 
• Certified Professional Coder-AAPC
• CPT, HCPCS Level II and ICD-10-CM.
• Knowledge of anatomy, physiology, and medical terminology.
• Electronic health records.
• HIPAA/Patient confidentiality.
• Thorough research skills and detail handling.
• Exceptional time management and organization.

Feel free to email me at KimHeaton07@gmail.com to connect further.

http://www.linkedin.com/in/kimheaton


----------

